# Notfall - dringende Teichauflösung aus gesundheitlichen Gründen



## Haegar (29. Apr. 2016)

Der heutige Beitrag fällt mir definitiv nicht leicht, aber er muss sein.
Aus meinen gesundheitlichen Gründen, deren Behandlung eine ungewisse Zeit und einen ungewissen Ausgang haben, haben wir beschlossen unseren Teich aufzulösen.
Es war eigentlich geplant, nach 20 Jahren den bestehenden Teich dieses Jahr durch einen neuen Teich zu ersetzen. Größer, tiefer, erhöhte Umrandung (zum bequemen sitzen - man wird nicht jünger), Schwerkraft statt gepumpte Version, ein angepasster Filter etc.
Dieser Plan lässt sich in absehbarer Zeit nicht realisieren.

Der Teich bereitet nicht nur viel Freude und Entspannung sondern auch eine Menge Arbeit, die ich nicht auch noch an meine Frau abtreten kann.

Mir ist nun sehr daran gelegen, die vorhandenen Fische (19 Koi 30-55+cm) abzugeben.

Es sind keine “Japaner“, sondern europäische Koi (gekauft 2005) und deren Nachwuchs aus 2008. Ich habe keine finanziellen Interessen, möchte sie, möglichst schnell, in liebevolle Hände abgeben. Der Teich ist in Berlin. Ich möchte keine Tiere versenden, da ich damit keine Erfahrung und auch keine Verpackungsmöglichkeiten habe. Ebensowenig fehlt mir das Vertrauen in die Speditionen. Also, bei Interesse, bitte nur Abholung und entsprechende Transportbehältnisse mitbringen.

Eine vorherige Terminabsprache ist zwingend notwendig, da ich derzeit nicht weiß, wann ich zu Hause und wann im Krankenhaus bin.


Sollten nochmal bessere Zeiten kommen, so werde ich einen Neustart wagen, daher wird auch (noch) keine Technik abgegeben.


----------



## Haegar (29. Apr. 2016)

Hier einige aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## lotta (29. Apr. 2016)

Haegar, das tut mir sehr leid...
Du hast wunderschöne Fische,
leider lebe ich zu weit entfernt und habe meine Teich-Besatz-Kapazitäten m.M.n. ausgeschöpft.
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass Deine schönen Exemplare eine gute Alternative finden.
Wünsche vor Allem Dir alles Gute
Ganz liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Tanny (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Haegar, 

auch wenn wir uns nie begegnet sind - man kann beim Lesen Deiner Worte 
spüren, wie unendlich schwer Dir diese Entscheidung fällt. 

Du hast einen wunderschönen Teich und wunderschöne Fische. 

Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Du ein gutes, neues zu Hause für sie 
findest - vielleicht eines, wo Du sie später auch einmal besuchen oder sogar bei Deinem 
eventuellen Neustart Nachzucht zurück bekommen kannst?

...und vor allem wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Frau natürlich, dass Ihr die schwere Zeit gut durchsteht und 
dass Du Deine Krankheit besiegst. 

Alles, alles Gute
liebe Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Haegar (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,hallo Bine
vielen Dank für die lieben Worte zum Teich/Fische und die guten Wünsche  für uns.
Leider wird das Problem immer akuter, da ich heute erfahren habe, dass ich nächsten Montag mit unbestimmter Dauer wieder ins Krankenhaus muss, wo ich gerade heute, nach einem ungeplanten 2-Tageaufenthalt, entlassen wurde.
Ich, und vor allem meine Frau,  können gute Wünsche und Daumen drücken für die nächsten Monate gut gebrauchen.


----------



## tosa (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo hägar,

Das tut mir leid und ich drücke dir die Daumen das sich deine Situation verbessert....

Auch wenn ich aus deiner Nähe bin kann ich dir die Fische leider nicht abnehmen da der Platz echt begrenzt ist,

Wenn ich dir beim Weiterbetrieb des Teiches helfen kann lass es mich wissen! Ich würde dir da durchaus helfen...


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2016)

@Haegar Melde Dich bitte mal auf meine PN - ich möchte Dir dahingehend gerne weiterhelfen und weiß noch von zwei Anderen, die ebenfalls bereit stünden. Das Ganze kann auch noch sehr zügig in der kommenden Woche passieren.


----------



## blackbird (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Hägar, 
ich schließe mich Kirstin, Bine und Torsten an und wünsche Dir alles Gute und drücke alle Daumen für Deine Genesung!
Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## jule (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Haegar, auch ich möchte mich anschließen,  auch wenn ich weder Platz noch Interesse an Fischen habe... sie sehen wirklich toll aus und ich verstehe, dass dir diese Entscheidung sehr schwer fällt...

Ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich Gute, viel Kraft, Hoffnung und Zuversicht... gute Ärzte und ein Umfeld wo du Halt findest!


----------



## Haegar (29. Apr. 2016)

Ich danke Allen für ihre guten Wünsche und Hilfsangebote, die ich in der kurzen Zeit schon erhielt.
So, wie es derzeit aussieht, werden einige Fische schon am Wochenende die Teiche wechseln. Dass würde mir eine große Sorge nehmen.
Ich bin sehr dankbar für diese Unterstützung, die ich so nicht erwartet hatte (bin in dieser Hinsicht eher Pessimist)

Viele Grüße Achim


----------



## wander-falke (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Hägar, 
ich denke um die Fische musst du dir bei so vielen Berliner Teichlern keine Sorgen machen.
Die kannst du dann sicher wieder besuchen.......und wenns dir wieder gut geht gehts weiter.
Also , guck dass du wieder auf die Beine kommst,.....
im Zweifel ist auch ein"koifreier" Teich wenn es denn nicht mehr der Große wird, besser als gar keiner.

Gute Genesung


----------



## lotta (29. Apr. 2016)

Haegar,
meine Daumen sind auf alle Fälle gedrückt und sicher auch die aller User,
welche Deine Zeilen hier noch lesen werden.

Ich wünsche Dir besonders fähige  Ärzte, gute Nerven im Krankenhausalltag, einen besonders guten Familienzusammenhalt,
einen unerschütterlichen Optimismus, alles Glück dieser Welt
und 
alles Liebe sowie gute Genesung
Bine


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Achim,

oh, bestimmt keine leichte, aber eine verständliche Entscheidung. Alles Gute und vor allem gute Besserung!
Und Deinen Fischen ein schönes neues Zuhause!


----------



## Haegar (1. Mai 2016)

Heute sind alle unsere Kois in ihr neues Zuhause umgezogen. Auf die sanfteste und beste Art, die wir uns vorstellen können. Wir sind sehr dankbar und froh, weil es sich ja immerhin um "Familie" handelt.
Wir danken Rico, Andre und Rene von Herzen für Ihre Unterstützung und die Übernahme aller unserer Fische. 

Billie & Achim


----------



## lotta (1. Mai 2016)

Das ist schon mal eine gute Nachricht, Billie und Achim.
Nun gilt das *Daumendrücken* nicht mehr den Fischen,
sondern Billie und vor Allem Dir Achim.
Lass bald wieder von Dir hören und halte die "Ohren steif"
Bine


----------



## jule (1. Mai 2016)

Oh das ist toll  ich freue mich so sehr mit euch! Nun kannst du mit einer Sorge weniger ins KH gehen und dich ganz dem "gesund werden" widmen! 

Auch hier noch mal alles Gute für den bevorstehenden KH-Aufenthalt


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo Billie und Achim, 

 es freut mich, dass Euch zumindest diese Sorge so schnell abgenommen werden konnte. 

Jetzt drücke ich Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr die noch viel größere Herausforderung 
meistert. Gute Besserung und alles, alles Gute!


Rico, Andre und Rene, 
ich finde es klasse, wie schnell und selbstverständlich Ihr hier geholfen habt 

Diese Aktion zeigt mal wieder, wie besonders dieses Forum und seine Mitglieder sind!

Einfach nur klasse!

Liebe Grüße
Kirstin


----------

